# a skeleton walks ....



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

a skeleton walks into a bar and says to the bartender, gimme a beer and a mop.......

Gorey

Minions Web Haunt
http://www.minionsweb.com

The Hallow-Links List
http://www.hallow-links.com


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Good one.




http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------

